# Shift pattern on Ford 3000



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

Just picked up the tractor and the numbers say it has a 6/4 manual reverse transmission.

Does anyone have a pic of the shift pattern or can you tell me the order of the gears on this tranny?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Compliments of Ultradog MN


----------



## Gator-eye (Apr 5, 2012)

Just what I needed. Thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

harry16 said:


> Compliments of Ultradog MN
> 
> View attachment 12878


Thank you for giving credit for the photo Harry16.
In the future though please hotlink it directly from my photobucket page.
Thanks again,
Jerry


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats what the site is all about. Thankyou Ultradog.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

wjjones said:


> Thats what the site is all about. Thankyou harry16.


I'm not sure who you were talking to.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ultradog said:


> I'm not sure who you were talking to.



Sorry I meant Ultradog.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

wjjones said:


> Sorry I meant Ultradog.


Ahh thanks,
I just started posting here today. I saw one of my own photos on another site that had been hotlinked to from here so I came over and found it. I registered here a few years ago but mostly hang out on another board. I'm happy to share my photos with whomever but kind of like some credit for them.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ultradog,

Welcome aboard tractorforum.com. I hope you visit here frequently in the future, as this forum needs a man of your expertise. 

Please give us a hotlink to your photobucket page.

Best Regards, sixbales


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Six

Lots of Ford photos here. Use them as you wish I just ask that you hotlink them from there.

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h56/Ultradog/


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

here's a shift pattern that looks interesting


----------

